# .243 vs woodchuck



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I've been fighting this son of a bitch woodchuck for the last three summers. She's been real smart and evasive, causing extensive damage beneath the foundation of my neighbors barn. We've been at war with her for a long time.

My wife texted me a pic of the woodchuck sitting out in the grass today to chide me while I was away, not realizing I was just pulling into the driveway. So I grabbed my Remington 700 .243 and walked up to my sniper perch, which is the second story window of the house you can see in this picture. I walked out and stood on the porch roof (which you can't see). The angle of the roof makes it a little clumsy.









I had a straight shot over the barn roof straight down to just behind the fence line. It's probably 60 yards or so? Well, however far it is, my war ended today. Very bottom and center of the above pic was point of impact. I don't generally like killing animals. But I get far too much joy from killing these things.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

It took 2 years? It sometimes takes a matter of days but often under 2 minutes 

Congrats. They can be hard to pin down sometimes. It seems for each whistle pig I dispatch, two more and a skunk takes it's place.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have .243 Ruger and love that rifle. Rides overhead in my ranger and is loaded with Hornaday hollow points. Coyotes are the same as dead if they get in the cross hairs. My longest kill so far is a hair over 300 yards.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

HayJosh, congrats! That is definitely satisfying. You probably don't want to hear this... but if that critter has been evading you for a couple years, it ain't alone. I killed 13 out of one hole several summers back, and routinely hammer more than one from a den before they're gone and no longer dig back out after it's covered up.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice shot. My neighbor has been doing a good job at keeping the population in check. Although his Mrs. doesn't like it. She jumps up out of bed waking up to the shot going out the bedroom window. Yeah, he's a Yooper. A good shot too.


----------

